
Full size C64 dec 2019 - ngcc_hk
https://youtu.be/QEVgQa2tXsw
======
ngcc_hk
I think there are some old programming books in some archive can go with it.
Just not tape or type in program I hope.

For a comparison in doing task vs a MacBook Pro 2019 and it might beat the
modern machine if you do some hack available then.

[https://youtu.be/nI3C9yLVsVE](https://youtu.be/nI3C9yLVsVE) (Jump to 7:21 for
the fight and nearly end for the “hack”).

I like mac 1984 or a bit latter more.

